# Easy shackles (or just chain) from PVC



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

I had replied to another tut in this section regarding pipe insulation used to make easy chains, and mentioned how I used PVC pipe instead. Jaybo asked for photos, so I figgered I may as well just post a tut of my own.

Here goes.... (this is REALLY easy!)

I used my miter saw to cut 1" pvc pipe into thin slices, approx. 1/4 inch thick (you can do it easily enough with a simple hacksaw, but it's rather time-consuming). Then I spray-painted the pvc rings black and put a cut in each one using wire cutters. Link them together and you've got a quick, easy, realistic, durable chain. Cut one of the links in half with the wire cutters and glue each half-ring onto opposing sides of a wide slice of 4" pvc, connect your chains to those and now you've got a great-looking shackle.

After the shackles/chains are all painted flat black, just grab a rag & dip it lightly into brown paint. Blot off the excess, and then gently dab the rag all over the shackles/chains for a slightly rusted look.

Yer Done....

"Clap 'em in irons!!"

Hint: if you have to get the shackle(s) onto something, but the object is too big on both ends to just slide your shackle on, then use a hacksaw to cut across the 4" pvc. A quick shot of spray paint will cover the cut nicely, and now you can open the wrist/leg shackle to put it on the object.

I've made 6 shackles in about 1 hour (not including paint drying time).

The 1st pic below shows a few different shackles, some with 2 chains attached, some with only one.
The 2nd pic shows a me holding open a shackle with the cut in it to allow it to be placed on a desired object easily (in my case, it'll be a severed foot).


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

i like the shackles idea thats great this year beacause i have a 'Jail" theme
thanks man

-BYH


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's such a great idea! To think I actually bought mine._ <smacks forehead>_ I like these much better.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2009)

great idea! and it looks great, too!


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Nice shackles...look real!


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks, gang! I'm glad you like them...it's amazing what you can do sometimes with some leftover crap laying around the garage floor, eh? (yeah, I said "eh"...Canadian to the bone, I guess. LOL)


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

dude i made a chain today (cuz im a cheapo) i had some 1 1/4 PVC around it came out great to since i need like 2 links i really didnt want to go to lowes and ask for 2 links. lol thanks man

P.S . i still have to find some 4in PVC


-BYH


----------



## klown82 (Oct 9, 2009)

Wow! Really good idea you got there, almost seems like real thing, but a lot less cheaper.

Do they tear off apart easily?


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

klown82 said:


> Do they tear off apart easily?


If you mean do the links pull apart accidentally, then no, not really. It takes a bit of effort to open the rings and connect them. PVC's pretty strong, so I assume the chain could hold a bit of weight.


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

BackYardHaunter said:


> dude i made a chain today (cuz im a cheapo) i had some 1 1/4 PVC around it came out great to since i need like 2 links i really didnt want to go to lowes and ask for 2 links. lol thanks man
> 
> P.S . i still have to find some 4in PVC
> 
> ...


If you get a hold of some 4" pvc, and want to glue the half-rings on, I recommend thick-gel crazy glue. you can tubes of generic stuff at the dollar store. I've been going through that stuff like it was air. LOL
make sure you get thick-gel....way easier to work with and sets faster.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

i was thinking of using just hot glue. i cant find any 4in PVC tho. aghhh


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

BackYardHaunter said:


> i was thinking of using just hot glue. i cant find any 4in PVC tho. aghhh


Try a plumbing supply store if your local hardware stores don't have any.


----------



## klown82 (Oct 9, 2009)

IC_Dedpeeple said:


> After the shackles/chains are all painted flat black


Since it's PVC, did you need plastic paint (like Krylon) or enamel did the job?



IC_Dedpeeple said:


> If you mean do the links pull apart accidentally, then no, not really...


Yup that's what I mean (french Canadian here )


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

klown82 said:


> Since it's PVC, did you need plastic paint (like Krylon) or enamel did the job?


I'd think any paint will do the job. I used regular flat spray paint...I think it was "Painter's Touch". It dries really fast, especially if you point a fan at it.


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

Those are great and exactly the idea I was looking for!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Fantastic! Really great idea, cheap, and easy to make. My kind of prop.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

This a great idea.I just made 12 feet of it.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

skullboy said:


> This a great idea.I just made 12 feet of it.Thanks for sharing.


12 feet??? that's some serious chain, bro! LOL
Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 5, 2006)

Just trying to keep people away from my pop ups.


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

skullboy said:


> Just trying to keep people away from my pop ups.


I always find that an electric fence does the job nicely.


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

A very good idea. Looks great! Let me ask a dumb question, (I was an Infantry NCO for 10 years...I 'm not afraid to ask dumb questions) Can you use a band saw to cut the pvc pipe or would it "chip out" and leave rough edges?


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

that is a great idea and super easy to make.


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

Mad Mad Mark said:


> A very good idea. Looks great! Let me ask a dumb question, (I was an Infantry NCO for 10 years...I 'm not afraid to ask dumb questions) Can you use a band saw to cut the pvc pipe or would it "chip out" and leave rough edges?


I have no idea...give it a try and see how it goes.

BTW: I just tried making some bigger links out of ABS pipe instead of PVC. Works just as well, and has the added benefit of not needing paint, since ABS is already black. YAY!!


----------



## Smiter (Sep 23, 2009)

I have not made these... but think that when I do I will try to cut the pvc on a diagonal to give the link more of a natural link look...longer .. rather than same as width. Thanks for post. For next year.


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

Holy Smiter said:


> I have not made these... but think that when I do I will try to cut the pvc on a diagonal to give the link more of a natural link look...longer .. rather than same as width. Thanks for post. For next year.


By all means, give it a try...I did, and found that they resembled slices of sausage or maybe thin penne pasta, so I went back to straight cuts.


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Mad Mad Mark said:


> A very good idea. Looks great! Let me ask a dumb question, (I was an Infantry NCO for 10 years...I 'm not afraid to ask dumb questions) Can you use a band saw to cut the pvc pipe or would it "chip out" and leave rough edges?


I've used compound mitre saws (with plywood blade) and jig saws (with fine tooth metal blade) without any problems. Comes out nice and smooth. Just remember to change the blades before using on other material. Also, remove any PVC "dust" left on the blades after cutting or it might stick to the teeth. Also, go slow, let the blade do it's job and it won't chip the PVC.


----------



## HandyAndy (Nov 1, 2009)

I love this idea! I am working on next year already. (Wow that comes as a surprise because we all wait till October 1st right?) I took a 10 foot length of underground 1.5 conduit I had left over from a grabber I made and at first started on the miter/chop saw. It was too strong and shattered the 1/4 links. So I slowed down did not cut through and finished with a hacksaw. That ended quick I then got the smart idea to set my fence on the table saw to 1/4 and stood off to the side and cut like 10 ft in about 5 minutes.... of course I had to chase them around the shop later but that is why we have kids...  Anyway the links are so strong at that size I have to stick needlenose in the ring to pull it apart to stick the next link in and in one night I cranked out 8 ft of chain. At a $1.29 a length of conduit even the wife can't complain! I am using it to wrap around a culdron and then suspend 3 8 ft lengths off of that and hang it from a tree. Let me tell you one 8 ft length attached to the chain around the neck of the kettle is strong enough to hold so when I balance out the weight it will work great. 

I like the bias idea someone had on here but the I think the round rings really look like "old" chain and even the cut in the link with a pair of diagonal cutters makes a nice touch.

Does anyone know if liquid nails works on PVC? I would like to make the shackle for around the branch with the ring to hold the chain, and I was thinking I could gob on the Liquid Nails and take a popsicle stick and indent the glue to look like a weld spot? Any ideas?

Thanks again for the awesome chain idea!!


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

For gluing the PVC, just buy a can of PVC cement. This should be in the plumbing section of any hardware store. It will make a permanent connection, as it melts and fuses the cut ends.

Eric


----------



## BamaWeen (Oct 6, 2009)

I loved the simplicity of this! I had some chain I had bought but not worked into anything yet. I also had some 2 inch laying around from making candles. I quickly fashioned some shackles for my skelly that helped him in his desire to accessorize a little! The only funny thing was when my helper asked how I got the shackles on him... Apparently, he had forgotten that removing the hands and feet from a skelly is not considered dismemberment!


----------



## HorsfallHaunter (Jul 18, 2010)

definitely added to my favorites bar for when I start building props next month thank you!


----------



## Buck_N_A (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you very much for posting this OP. I made 4 chains in about 15 minutes. I used my miter saw and multi-max tool and these were a breeze to make after I made a little jig. I need to paint these and attach to the 4" piece.

Pic 1 - I set up a little stop on the miter so I didn't have to measure 1/4" for each cut, that would have taken a long time.

Pic 2 - I screwed a back stop so I could easily cut the slices. Tried to do manual and thought this would take too long to 

Pic 3 - What was produced in 15 minutes..

Side note this website is awesome, especially for us people with limited skill and imagination .

http://img243.imageshack.us/img243/7753/0815101908.jpg
http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/1784/0815101909.jpg
http://img686.imageshack.us/img686/7182/0815101922.jpg


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

Glad it was useful!
You're a lot more precise than I've been with it. 
I'm sure with a little paint, you'll be really happy with the end result...please do post more pics and let us have a peek, ok?


----------



## rockonup (Sep 23, 2011)

$1.00 has 2 foot chain looks just like that. I wouldnt spend time doing what you did looks good though.


----------



## Bryan316 (Oct 18, 2009)

The black ABS plastic pipes would be very easy to use since its already black, but which kinds of glue would work best for good bonding?


Also if some of you need your PVC chains to be stronger, stick a shish kabob skewer into the PVC cement, and drag them into the gaps of the chain links to glue them shut. Just in case you use these chains to actually pull on props, like trap doors or guillotines or whatever.


EDIT: Wow, what a quick Google search will do for you...

Okay, so I guess the trick is to melt ABS to glue ABS materials together! So save all your saw shavings from cutting the rings, melt them in a stainless steel bowl, and blob it on like hot glue.

DANG!!!


----------



## wheussmann (Nov 10, 2010)

Sweet... I know what my Bucky is wearing while his head is in the stockaide..

great JOB!!!


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

I can't believe I didn't think of this before....
If you want your chain links to have a more traditional shape, then heat the pvc pipe BEFORE cutting, and squash it a bit, like an oval shape.
That way, when you cut it into links, it'll look a bit more realistic.


----------



## msgatorslayer (Sep 2, 2010)

Simple with excellent results!!! 

Just what we need. Good job!


----------



## JustJ (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, super easy. I love it, may have to try it out this year.


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

You know, this is one of the many reasons I spend as much time in this forum as I do....there is always someone coming up with something clever, and sharing!

Thanks much!


----------



## Minshe (Jul 7, 2011)

I like the shackle idea--but the chain thing seems like a lot of effort--especially for someone like me who is not so good with power tools. I was at Lowes and they had black plastic chain (pretty large links) for 73 cents a foot. I know if would be a little more expensive--$7.30 for ten feet, but for me for the work involved and the potential for loss of fingers...I am thinking it makes more sense to buy it ready made! Kudos for the creativity and expertise with tools!


----------



## brooksfamilylights (Oct 2, 2011)

I realize this is an old thread but it is still an awesome idea I plan on working on this weekend!!

That and a little bump for those who haven't seen it that could use it!


----------



## budeena (Jul 4, 2011)

And if you use large enough ABS pipe, you can make neck shackles. Just cut the shackle to make two pieces, get the smallest hinges that will work and make the shackle open to go onto a prop.


----------



## brooksfamilylights (Oct 2, 2011)

budeena said:


> And if you use large enough ABS pipe, you can make neck shackles. Just cut the shackle to make two pieces, get the smallest hinges that will work and make the shackle open to go onto a prop.


Awesome idea!!!


----------



## genarock (Aug 15, 2015)

Awesome! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Natalie Reed-Loomis (Oct 10, 2015)

How did you attach the chain part to the shackle part? I know you used part of a 1/4" chain cut in half, but....What type of glue did you use to attach it to the larger shackle? Thank you in advance


----------



## IC_Dedpeeple (Sep 9, 2009)

krazy glue. make sure you sand the cut edges of the 1/4" link nice a flat so you have a good bonding area.

btw: use thick-gel krazy glue (easier to work with). you can find generic stuff in the dollar store.


----------

